# NGD -Mayones Regius 7 Exotic



## leonardo7 (Sep 22, 2012)

Took less than 4 months to get this thing. Just arrived today. This is a Custom shop handmade instrument. The quality is insane and attention to detail is on point. 

Specs:
25.4"
11 piece neck Wenge, Padouk, Mahogany, Maple
Chambered Sapele Mahogany body
Macassar Ebony top
Ebony Fretboard
ABM Graph Tech Piezo bridge
BKP Aftermaths
Gloss top, everything else matte finish

Progress thread here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...2-mayones-sent-me-pic-macassar-ebony-top.html

The outside sunshine really enhances the lighter hues. It has a much darker appearance indoors.

A glorious 85 degree day:














































We all like a nice back shot:





















And those blue luminlays just want to glow glow glow, even in daylight:


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 22, 2012)

That is amazing. I love how the whole guitar carries the same aesthetic of darker woods.

HNGD man!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow!!! Classy looking guitar, love it. HNGD!!!


----------



## Purelojik (Sep 22, 2012)

MY GOD


----------



## theleem (Sep 22, 2012)

Absolutely sick looking guitar man, HNGD!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Sep 22, 2012)

I would eat the fuck outta that. Very tasty.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow!! Very nice guitar! Congrats dude!


----------



## ROAR (Sep 22, 2012)

Well fuck me. That is lovely!


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks guys. Its got mids and lots and lots of highs/presence. Ridiculously tight on palm mutes. Overall brighter than I would have thought, possibly cause of the ebony top and wenge neck. Leads scream and the piezo sounds super clean.


----------



## Birdman (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow .... what a nice Mayo.

Enjoy it and have a nice NGD.


----------



## darren (Sep 22, 2012)

Man, Mayones does some fantastic work. Look at those neck laminations! Wow!


----------



## dooredge (Sep 22, 2012)

Magnificant Mayones! The back of that instrument is so fine. It's like looking at Miss Poland's backside & wishing she was mine. 

Congrats, Leonardo!


----------



## Zado (Sep 22, 2012)

you.....I'll remember this,you'll see


----------



## Koop (Sep 22, 2012)

Holy balls, the back of that is beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## DoomJazz (Sep 22, 2012)

*click on thread*

*pictures load*

AAAHHHHHWWWWWWWWW

GOD DAMN


----------



## mphsc (Sep 22, 2012)

love it! damn your collection, but congrats.


----------



## L1ght (Sep 22, 2012)

Honestly, awesome NGD, but it's a pity that it's just going to go up in the classifieds within the next two weeks. Congrats to the next person that owns this.

+1 on the ABM Piezo system.


----------



## Jackrat (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## MikeSap (Sep 23, 2012)

Damn i love that top!! Great score man! Hope you dig it!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 23, 2012)

Duude. That looks killer...


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Sep 23, 2012)

Insane levels of win, if there is such thing as a perfect guitar, that is it.


----------



## ThemBones89 (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow Beautiful guitar and great construction, what are the Pickups??? Mayones seem to make great guotars!!!


----------



## Vicious7 (Sep 23, 2012)

^ Bareknuckle Aftermaths

That guitar is fuzzing gorgeous man.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 23, 2012)

Just had a little session with this thing. I am impressed! I honestly had no clue what to expect from the 11 piece Wenge neck as opposed to the Maple necks. Same with the ebony top as opposed to a maple top. So after spending plenty of time with it today, let me say that this is not a guitar that will get lost in the mix. Its not scooped nor muddy. It has very quick decay on palm mutes. The tone is the opposite of loose and soft, its tight and hard with strong mids and presence.

I think the ebony cap compresses the sound alot more than a maple cap does which in turn seems to keep the lows in check by killing off any muddy overtones by solidifying the midrange/high end presence some. The ebony cap definitely brightens and compresses the tone much more than maple does. I think the strong decay on palm mutes also comes from the ebony top. 

If anything, the Wenge neck seems to give sharp attack and strong mids. It seems to hold low note definition pretty well, even with light gauge strings. I tuned the .060 all the way down to F# for a minute just to hear it and surprisingly it held its definition better than any other guitar Ive ever heard with that gauge on a low F#. Because of this, I think the Wenge neck would be a really good option for an 8 string. 

This thing is sick! I spec'd it out perfectly. I wanted something different and I think I achieved that. The tone is totally a new one for me. Its a different beast with that wenge neck and ebony top, thats for sure. Its a dream to play, the neck is thin and fast. The action is nice and low and the matte finish on the back of the neck is perfect. Obviously the quality is ridiculously good and the tone is quite unique due to the 11 piece necks, but the playability is first and foremost why I love the Mayones Regius so much. Ever since I got my first Regius, its always been the one guitar I cant put down. I really hope to be able to get a clip up at some point, I really need to get my home studio going asap.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh my god :')


----------



## Discoqueen (Sep 23, 2012)

That top is stunning!! And the fact that nothing on that guitar is less stummimg then the top is amazing! HNGD I am unhealthily jelly!


----------



## Toxin (Sep 23, 2012)

So chocolatey 8)


----------



## noise in my mind (Sep 23, 2012)

amazing looking guitar


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 23, 2012)

Congrats, Alain! Next time I'm out there, we'll definitely have to chill.


----------



## Nag (Sep 23, 2012)

holy fuck, dat top o.o

HNGD !


----------



## gunch (Sep 23, 2012)

Beautiful specimen.


----------



## Minoin (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow, that's insane! Incredibly nice wood combinations, looks very alive


----------



## implicit (Sep 23, 2012)

that has to be the nicest mayones i've ever seen... HNGD man, seriously jelly.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Sep 23, 2012)

DAT EBONY! That top is one of the best I've evere seen! Congrats man! HNGD!!!!


----------



## ikarus (Sep 23, 2012)

happy NGD!!!


----------



## Kro497 (Sep 23, 2012)

That is gorgeous! Holy hell that top lol. Congrats dude!


----------



## quoenusz (Sep 23, 2012)

oooh man this is so sweet!


----------



## pylyo (Sep 23, 2012)

The back of the guitar is fantastic looking, so classy and neat. One of the best I've seen, just jaw dropping.
The top is not my thingy though. Would prefer something less going on, darker ebony, with less grain would be nicer imo.


----------



## Ardez (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Sep 23, 2012)

With that guitar I can say I now sip on a cup of h8trade.

So when are you coming down so that I can play it ?


----------



## Doombreed (Sep 23, 2012)

HNGD! The racing stripe on the back is killer!


----------



## fortisursus (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow that top is beyond amazing!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Sep 23, 2012)

Absolutely awesome NGD. I love the top. Macassar ebony is an excellent tone wood. Great specs and choices! Mayones really turn out sweet customs, and the turn around to completion is nothing like.... well I won't go there. It's regrettably insane.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 24, 2012)

Mayones posted this thread to their Facebook page yesterday. Im glad you all like it. I cant put it down. Its an unreal guitar.



djpharoah said:


> With that guitar I can say I now sip on a cup of h8trade.
> 
> So when are you coming down so that I can play it ?



I cant wait to get your opinion on Mayones



MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Absolutely awesome NGD. I love the top. Macassar ebony is an excellent tone wood. Great specs and choices! Mayones really turn out sweet customs, and the turn around to completion is nothing like.... well I won't go there. It's regrettably insane.



Just thinking about knowingly going in to a 2+ year wait as is the current case with most top companies/luthiers is a rather insane thought if you really think about it. We have become so used to it as being the norm that we overlook the fact that 2 years is a long fucking time! But it comes around eventually.

Honestly I dont know what I would do if I had to wait 2+ years for this. 

So many outdoor pics, heres a well lit indoor pics:






I got to say, the neck is more thin than my other Regius and it seems as though they have stepped up the fretwork as well, which I didnt think was possible given how amazing it already was


----------



## Valennic (Sep 24, 2012)

I'd love to get me a Regius, I've been in love with them since the first time I laid eyes on them. Sadly there's no shot in hell of me ever being able to play one, or for that matter afford one without saving for a quite some time. 

Damn exchange rates. HNGD man, that thing is just un-fucking-believable. Ebony makes one hell of a top wood.


----------



## Given To Fly (Sep 24, 2012)

That is a beautiful guitar! I am a big fan of the ebony top!


----------



## Rook (Sep 24, 2012)

Stop it!

My wallet can't take much more of your luthieric philandering!


----------



## engage757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well done A! I am thinking about putting in a custom order with Mayones again soon! I miss my Regius. One of the few I regret selling.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks horrible


----------



## xshreditupx (Sep 24, 2012)

looking at this makes my dick bigger. jesus


----------



## stratjacket (Sep 25, 2012)

Holy shit that is nice. Love it. I just got a custom regius 6 a couple months ago, love the quality, just wish I'd got a 7 instead.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Sep 25, 2012)

jesus christ man! this is beautiful!!! as if you needed me to tell you


----------



## j_m_s (Sep 25, 2012)

SWEET. Love the blue luminlays!


----------



## Forrest_H (Sep 25, 2012)

Dat top


----------



## hairychris (Sep 25, 2012)

The win is strong with this one.


----------



## chopeth85 (Sep 25, 2012)

when i saw your mayo, i feel envyyyy !! Great great choice ! a great guitar , as usual


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 25, 2012)

Small detail: ABM makes some sexy looking bridges... 

Big picture: I fuckin' love it.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks so much guys. This thing sounds so good 



Konfyouzd said:


> Small detail: ABM makes some sexy looking bridges...
> 
> Big picture: I fuckin' love it.



Everyone is always talking about how amazing hipshot is and how its the only way to go for a hardtail 7 bridge. Well yeah its an awesome bridge but I really like the ABM bridge too. Its super solid.


----------



## admaxo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Lilarcor (Sep 26, 2012)

Damn man, what an awesome guitar. Such a unique combination of woods.

Having custom ordered a Mayones, do you know if they'd build a guitar with a different bridge from what is listed on their website? Was just thinking about a Setius 7 with a non-locking trem.  I know I could ask them directly but I don't like to keep them from working on their guitars when I don't intend to buy a guitar anytime soon from them.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 26, 2012)

Lilarcor said:


> Damn man, what an awesome guitar. Such a unique combination of woods.
> 
> Having custom ordered a Mayones, do you know if they'd build a guitar with a different bridge from what is listed on their website? Was just thinking about a Setius 7 with a non-locking trem.  I know I could ask them directly but I don't like to keep them from working on their guitars when I don't intend to buy a guitar anytime soon from them.



As far as I know your custom Mayones can have any bridge that exists


----------



## Lilarcor (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks. Looks like I'm gonna have to shoot them an e-mail. Well, at least as soon as I have the money.


----------



## Big Muff Pi (Sep 26, 2012)

Jackrat said:


>



Fix'd






But seriously HNGD, that thing looks amazing!!


----------



## TIBrent (Sep 28, 2012)

Besides the fact that the back of the guitar looks like a Scottish Kilt  the top looks absolutely unbelievable. So stoked for you! They did an amazing job of locating a great piece of macassar for that build. Yeah Boyee. But, what do you feel about the wenge neck? I always found them to be a little obnoxious to my fingers mainly because of their texture/roughness? It looks much smoother than any I've ever played before though. If you had to do it all over again would it be the exact same?
-Brent


----------



## Raf_666 (Sep 28, 2012)

although i'm not a fan of the dark woods , nice guitar ;-)

R


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Sep 28, 2012)

Damn....... (No other words required) :')

Now I see what you meant, Leonardo! Sick axe bro! Congrats to you!

What was the price range of this beast?


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 28, 2012)

TIBrent said:


> Besides the fact that the back of the guitar looks like a Scottish Kilt  the top looks absolutely unbelievable. So stoked for you! They did an amazing job of locating a great piece of macassar for that build. Yeah Boyee. But, what do you feel about the wenge neck? I always found them to be a little obnoxious to my fingers mainly because of their texture/roughness? It looks much smoother than any I've ever played before though. If you had to do it all over again would it be the exact same?
> -Brent



As far as woods no I wouldnt do anything different on this one. The wenge neck doesnt bother me at all. Mayones puts this sort of thick clear oiled feel as their matte option. Its quite nice actually and fills in the pores enough. It also creates smooth edges so you dont notice them. I dont think it would bother even you to be honest. Its extremely smooth.

As far as tone, its got tone Ive never heard before. Super duper tight, solid, perfectly balanced not too dark, not too bright. Not loose at all. Punchy yet tight. Still trying to describe the tone. Its got ridiculous attack. Its amazing




Wings of Obsidian said:


> Damn....... (No other words required) :')
> 
> Now I see what you meant, Leonardo! Sick axe bro! Congrats to you!
> 
> What was the price range of this beast?



Thanks man! Retail on this is exact spec'd custom build is over $7600 so I dont know what that would break down to if your not getting artist pricing like me 

There was a significant amount of upgrades done to the standard maple neck, swamp ash wings, maple top, Duncan pickups Regius model. With these upgrades such as the wenge neck, mahogany wings, Macassar ebony top, Piezo bridge, BKPs Im positive this would run you well over $4000, probably closer to $5000. Not cheap but so damn nice!


----------



## Xaios (Sep 28, 2012)

Hot damn, that is nice. Like a piece of fine imported furniture. That's the kind of guitar that you use whilst sitting in a victorian easy chair, wearing a smoking jacket and a monocle, smoking a pipe and reading the collected works of Charles Dickens in leather-bound volumes.

Like a sir, sir.


----------



## malufet (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow, that's so sexy! Can I try it? I'm also from norcal. lol


----------



## baptizedinblood (Sep 28, 2012)

Dat wood.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 29, 2012)

http://youtu.be/RSMBtUavRkM?hd=1
This is just a super quick little vid I did. Just a peek at a little riff I wrote for a new song Im working on. Wasnt planning on putting it up on you tube but figured its a pretty good simple display of the guitars tone I guess. I will work on a longer one with the intent for putting up onto you tube.


----------



## fabeau (Sep 30, 2012)

Damn, this guitar has the most beautiful back I've ever seen. Congratulation man!


----------



## MatrixClaw (Oct 1, 2012)

Man... that top is RIDICULOUS. LOVE it! I thought it was a rosewood top, until I read the specs, though! The binding really puts it over the top, without it, I don't think it'd look nearly as cool.


----------



## benatat (Oct 4, 2012)

GAS.

Too. Much. GAS.

Gratz dude!


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 20, 2012)

I have decided after a few weeks of comparing back and forth that this one definitely without question has a different sound than my standard Regius with swamp ash body/maple neck and top. This one is possibly even better sounding. The tone is more focused and has an insane amount of attack. And I thought the standard had all of that, which it does, but this is in a whole different league cause of the completely different specs than the standard. Standard model has more punch, overtones and is slightly louder.

Gonna be trackin some clips this upcoming week


----------



## Floppystrings (Oct 20, 2012)

11 piece neck...damn that is crazy.


----------



## Eptaceros (Oct 22, 2012)

That's gotta be one of the nicest guitars I've ever seen. Congrats! Dark natural wood 4 lyf


----------



## Valnob (Oct 22, 2012)

How much did you paid for it ? A friend of mine got a custom mayones regius 8 string and he payed 3000  for it.


----------



## zuzek (Oct 23, 2012)

Valnob said:


> How much did you paid for it ? A friend of mine got a custom mayones regius 8 string and he payed 3000  for it.



You could have checked the prior page, where the OP states this. Besides, I'm not really sure why you're posing your question in this format as custom guitar A with options C, D, E and I is naturally not going to have the same price as custom guitar B with options C, F, G, H, I and J.


----------



## Maximal (Oct 23, 2012)

Ohhhh Fuuuuuck... not owning this guitar gives me cancer x.X


----------



## rifftrauma (Oct 23, 2012)

Dude that neck...is freaking awesome....grats on the killer guitar


----------



## yanorgt (Oct 23, 2012)

ohh beautiful neck


----------

